# John Deere 2020 (gas)



## Nitelite (May 26, 2008)

My JD 2020 will start with no problem, runs OK for about 30
minutes, then quits...If I leave it set for about 2 hours, it will
start and run OK again, then will repeat the process.

In colder weather, this problem does not exist...When the
temps get above 60 or so, the problem starts.

Anyone got any ideas?


Thanks..........


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

How long have you owned this tractor? Has it always done this or is this a recent occurance? What do you use the it for? Bush hogging, field prep? What about during the winter? I am wondering if the winter usage is "lighter" than summer. What have you tried so far? 

when I read the first part of your post I immediately thought it was some gunk in the fuel line/tank that is not allowing enough flow during operation. then after your engine is off the fuel trickles into the carb and fuel lines so it starts again. So the solution is check the fuel flow upstream from the carb. then you throw in the temp changes and my theory gets weaker. I would check the fuel flow anyhow. 

I would also check the path of the fuel line to make sure it is not passing too close to the engine which could cause fuel to vaporize before it gets to the carb.

Let us know what you find
Andy


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

The fuel vapor thing is a pretty good shot. I've got a 440IC gas that did that, but mine was a bad manifold blowing exaust on the intake, heating the carb. Sometimes a little foil around the line will do it. The coil doesn't get hot, does it?


----------



## Nitelite (May 26, 2008)

*JD 2020*

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. I contacted a retired
JD mechanic in the area and he is coming over to take a look at
the tractor...I will show him your suggestions and then we will
go from there.

I will post later on his findings and repairs needed....

Thanks again for your help..


----------



## fireman79 (Dec 13, 2011)

You might look at the ignition. The coil could be bad. Mine acted the same way and it was the coil it would heat up and quit once it cooled it would work again.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

I own a John Deere 2020 Diesel, excellent working tractor,but I know little about its capabilities...IE: largest size mulboard type plow(field plow) will it handle?Harrow max size? snow blower..and implements in general? Anyone care to commment?
cheers


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

3 plow tractor, I pulled a 12' 370 IH disk. 12' equipment with enough rear ballast. No snow blowing here....James


----------

